# UK Knife Defence Workshop



## RobP (Oct 31, 2003)

SATURDAY NOVEMBER 22nd
1.30 -4.30pm
LOUGHTON LEISURE CENTRE 
LOUGHTON, ESSEX

This workshop follows on from our earlier knife defence workshop. This time we will be taking the theoretical and foundation work into a more practical area. Work will include:

-  scenario training

- weapon concealment and detection

- the use of chairs, clothing, etc 

- live blade work  (under strict supervision) 

Attendance of the previous workshop is not required, but previous experience is necessary.

This is a chance to take your knife work to a new level of practice and intensity.

For more information please visit: http://www.systemauk.com/


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

